# Question about fat lighter?



## fireman32 (Oct 5, 2013)

I've found a couple of pieces of pine that were buried for ever how long, they are very dense and pure fat lighter.  Can this be used for handles (knife) or for anything else besides starting a fire.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 5, 2013)

IMHO, it will be too hard and brittle for most uses. It will split and crack easily. It will gum up sanding belts and, if natural, will be gummy, tacky to handle forever.  I don't know if you can put a sealer on it that will work.  It is beautiful wood though and I love the smell.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 6, 2013)

Take it from an old professional "stump kicker" that procured for Hercules. No, won't make a good handle, cannot be stabilized - it already is as much as possible. It will get gummy everytime it sits in the hot sun for long. 
SGA is right about the smell, unless you worked at the Brunswick plant.....it's like fresh cooked bacon - best smell until you are a short order cook at Waffle House.
It is however, one of the best firestarters in nature. Will light even when wet.

Back in the day, I had a regional supervisor that just had to have a fireplace mantel made from a slab of it. I recommended not, but as he was a GA Tech grad and not a UGA Grad forester, he was much smarter than I. Burned his house down first time he fired it up. Summerville, SC Firemarshal said he'd never heard of anything so stupid.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 6, 2013)

Anvil Head said:


> Back in the day, I had a regional supervisor that just had to have a fireplace mantel made from a slab of it. I recommended not, but as he was a GA Tech grad and not a UGA Grad forester, he was much smarter than I. Burned his house down first time he fired it up. Summerville, SC Firemarshal said he'd never heard of anything so stupid.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2013)

Anvil Head said:


> Take it from an old professional "stump kicker" that procured for Hercules. No, won't make a good handle, cannot be stabilized - it already is as much as possible. It will get gummy everytime it sits in the hot sun for long.
> SGA is right about the smell, unless you worked at the Brunswick plant.....it's like fresh cooked bacon - best smell until you are a short order cook at Waffle House.
> It is however, one of the best firestarters in nature. Will light even when wet.
> 
> Back in the day, I had a regional supervisor that just had to have a fireplace mantel made from a slab of it. I recommended not, but as he was a GA Tech grad and not a UGA Grad forester, he was much smarter than I. Burned his house down first time he fired it up. Summerville, SC Firemarshal said he'd never heard of anything so stupid.





I agree with you and the Firemarshal.


----------



## 280bst (Oct 6, 2013)

Good Grief I needed that Thanks


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 6, 2013)

That's kinda like the Fire Chiefs son getting rid of their Christmas tree via the fireplace. I understand there was a pretty good blaze coming outta the chimney for a minute or two.  The Chief wasn't home at the time.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anvil Head said:


> Take it from an old professional "stump kicker" that procured for Hercules. No, won't make a good handle, cannot be stabilized - it already is as much as possible. It will get gummy everytime it sits in the hot sun for long.
> SGA is right about the smell, unless you worked at the Brunswick plant.....it's like fresh cooked bacon - best smell until you are a short order cook at Waffle House.
> It is however, one of the best firestarters in nature. Will light even when wet.
> 
> Back in the day, I had a regional supervisor that just had to have a fireplace mantel made from a slab of it. I recommended not, but as he was a GA Tech grad and not a UGA Grad forester, he was much smarter than I. Burned his house down first time he fired it up. Summerville, SC Firemarshal said he'd never heard of anything so stupid.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 7, 2013)

Anvil Head said:


> Back in the day, I had a regional supervisor that just had to have a fireplace mantel made from a slab of it. I recommended not, but as he was a GA Tech grad and not a UGA Grad forester, he was much smarter than I. Burned his house down first time he fired it up. Summerville, SC Firemarshal said he'd never heard of anything so stupid.





fireman32 said:


> That's kinda like the Fire Chiefs son getting rid of their Christmas tree via the fireplace. I understand there was a pretty good blaze coming outta the chimney for a minute or two.  The Chief wasn't home at the time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 8, 2013)

Anvil Head said:


> Back in the day, I had a regional supervisor that just had to have a fireplace mantel made from a slab of it. I recommended not, but as he was a GA Tech grad and not a UGA Grad forester, he was much smarter than I. Burned his house down first time he fired it up. Summerville, SC Firemarshal said he'd never heard of anything so stupid.




Reckon that learned him.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 8, 2013)

Much of the original framing of my house is fat wood.  You have to drill a hole before you can drive a nail or screw into it. The rafters and ceiling joists will sometimes weep tar on really hot days. The original part of the house is about 150 years old.  I told my wife when we moved in that if it ever caught fire to grab the kids, me, the pictures or whatever she thought was most important and run like hades.  There ain't gonna be no puttin it out if it catches.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't know about that Jake. Some folks that jump in with both feet to see how deep it is just don't take to learning all that well. They just keep putting their finger in the fan to see if it's running.

Well SGA, it won't rot and termites won't mess with it. Just keep underbrush cleared away and watch them almost "controlled burns".


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 9, 2013)

i cut up a stump of it yesterday, small pieces for my bride to use in the fire place and little bit larger chunks for campfires. there ain't a thing in this world that smells as good as that !


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 9, 2013)

When you find them just right , you can pull them outta the ground like a popsicle.


----------



## ghost8026 (Oct 9, 2013)

It makes beautiful pens I've turned a lot of it on the lathe turns very easy but as stated above gums up sanding belts or paper and drill bits also


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hadn't thought of making pens with it, I have got to get a lathe.  Thanks for the suggestions, it's just to nice a piece of lighter to burn up.


----------



## ghost8026 (Oct 10, 2013)

No prob man..I love turninnit on the lathe.never know exactly how will look with the grain and knots...sometimes I cut across the grain and diagnally also just to give it a different look


----------

